# Lesco 50# vs 80#



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey smart folks, I have a question. Other than the obvious difference of capacity, are there any significant differences between the two. I saw that the 80# has a deflector that is included, but how is that beneficial?


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

You can get a deflector for the 50, but it's extra. The 80 comes with mostly stainless steel parts and will last a lifetime.

Plus the 80 allows you to get a Gregson Clark spreader mate... :thumbup:


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

+1 on the stainless steel. When looking for a used Lesco the 50lbs were nearly rusted in half, the 80lbs were still in great shape.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

By the time you upgrade the 50# to the 80# features, you're looking at minimal cost increase to just get the 80# and the stainless steel frame. I use the deflector every time I throw granular material or seed out. Plus on 25k, you're looking at 1 reload for most materials instead of 2.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Get the 80 lb. It will be the last spreader you will need to buy. There is a reason most if not all lawn fertilization companies use one. Plus it fits a spreadermate as stated above. The perfect combo to take care of your lawn.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Buy once cry once! Get 80#....you won't regret it.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I am going to bite the bullet and go with the 80# lesco. Price wise, I have a siteone close to me that their advertised price is about 475$ plus tax. Does that seem about on par with other places?


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Did you sign up on line for an account. I purchased mine in January for 439 plus tax.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> By the time you upgrade the 50# to the 80# features, you're looking at minimal cost increase to just get the 80# and the stainless steel frame. I use the deflector every time I throw granular material or seed out. Plus on 25k, you're looking at 1 reload for most materials instead of 2.


What upgrade does the 50lbs model need? I'm trying to decide between the two. The cost difference is around $230.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

ceriano said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > By the time you upgrade the 50# to the 80# features, you're looking at minimal cost increase to just get the 80# and the stainless steel frame. I use the deflector every time I throw granular material or seed out. Plus on 25k, you're looking at 1 reload for most materials instead of 2.
> ...


At the time of my 50# purchase I only got the deflector. I just got the permagreen agitator to upgrade that component making those 2 items the only additions I've made to it. I keep mine in the garage and have had no issues. I caught enough grief from my wife for spending that much on a spreader so needed all the cost savings I could get when initially purchasing it, which steered me toward the 50# vs 80#.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeep4life said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


How crucial is the deflector/agitator? Can I leave without it? Or it's something I'll have to add at some point?

What upgrade does the 50lbs model need? I'm trying to decide between the two. The cost difference is around $230.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

ceriano said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > By the time you upgrade the 50# to the 80# features, you're looking at minimal cost increase to just get the 80# and the stainless steel frame. I use the deflector every time I throw granular material or seed out. Plus on 25k, you're looking at 1 reload for most materials instead of 2.
> ...


Doesn't "need" any upgrades unless you need a deflector for areas your wish to not throw stuff into or on. That will run you 60-75 bucks I think?

Past that- the difference is in the construction, being the 80# is stainless, and large capacity.

If you think you'll want to have it be a sprayer system too, get the 80. If you don't, and the 50# is big enough then save the money. The only other "downside" is the 50# doesn't seem as popular, thus the resell won't get you back near the money that the 80 would.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


I picked up the 80# yesterday. $450 for a spreader hurts but I feel it's money well spent in the long run.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ceriano said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > ceriano said:
> ...


10+ years from now when you have run far more then $450 worth of product through it you won't remember or care what the initial price tag was! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> 10+ years from now when you have run far more then $450 worth of product through it you won't remember or care what the initial price tag was! :thumbup:


This. :thumbup:


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

I went to SiteOne today in MD and bought the 80# with deflector and they took off $30 because I said I would assemble it myself. Not sure if they do this in other territories, but its something to inquire about.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a Site One about 40 miles from me. Thier web site says to log in to get your price. Are there any requirements or benefits to becoming a "member". Don't really have a use for them on a regular basis. I am going to buy an 80# spreader though. I found one on Ebay for $495 with free shipping.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

tommyboy said:


> I have a Site One about 40 miles from me. Thier web site says to log in to get your price. Are there any requirements or benefits to becoming a "member". Don't really have a use for them on a regular basis. I am going to buy an 80# spreader though. I found one on Ebay for $495 with free shipping.


No benefits that I have seen other than letting you see price and availability locally.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I became a member so i could see the prices. I get most of my stuff from the local co-op so i'm sure i'll never spend enough there in quantity to qualify for any types of discounts. I periodically pick stuff up, once or twice a season maybe. They're nice guys and have always been helpful at our local one anyway.

anyway, I bought the 80lb there last year, I called asked some questions because i was between 50 and 80lb and said i'd probably be by to pick one up later.

Walked in and they had it assembled and waiting. I walk almost 2 acres and this rolls and spreads so nicely and smoothly I look forward to going out and spreading stuff. I bought it mostly because if I can't get something for 60 bucks that will work, i'm spending what I need to and get stuff that's fun and comfortable to work with and is going to last for as long as I'll need it. It's stainless and well built, used one season and it's already worth it to me.


----------



## rbvar (May 28, 2020)

What are folks seeing for the price on the 80# these days? My Site One has it listed at $600, that's a hard pill to swallow vs. the +/- $450 talk from last year, even considering inflation.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

rbvar said:


> What are folks seeing for the price on the 80# these days? My Site One has it listed at $600, that's a hard pill to swallow vs. the +/- $450 talk from last year, even considering inflation.


$536.50 at Rittenhouse with no sales tax or shipping expense . (cover not included)


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Trying to convince the fiancé right now to pull the trigger on this deal


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I put my Echo RB-80 spreader at the curb today with a free sign on it, biggest piece of junk! Load it up with 40lbs of granular and it would just grind the gear box and was hard as hell to push. Going to Site One tomorrow to buy a Lesco. I will probably buy the 80lb model.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> Trying to convince the fiancé right now to pull the trigger on this deal


They probably won't get cheaper any time soon.


----------



## LawnChief19 (Aug 27, 2020)

I love my SS 80#. Spreads evenly and rolls great. Pushing 80# up some gentle hills gets in a good cardio workout. I see no need for the agitator change. But I only apply Lessco which doesn't clump (for me), seed and Milorganite. Never had a feed problem. I got it last year through Site One with an account for $439 I believe. I haven't checked this year. Having an account only saved $30-$40. I do use my account for the Lessco fertilizer, seed, and herbicides and pesticides. 50# bags of fert. for $12-$16 is good around here.


----------



## mc80 (9 mo ago)

Lowes has the #50 on sale for $179 right now. That's $200 cheaper than other places and $400 less than the #80


----------



## markymark423 (Jun 10, 2020)

mc80 said:


> Lowes has the #50 on sale for $179 right now. That's $200 cheaper than other places and $400 less than the #80


Where do you see that price?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

markymark423 said:


> mc80 said:
> 
> 
> > Lowes has the #50 on sale for $179 right now. That's $200 cheaper than other places and $400 less than the #80
> ...


Could be store-specific. My store shows $299 in the app - but it also shows out of stock and I saw a couple there today. I didn't pay attention to the price though.

$179 is a great price for that spreader though if you can get one.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> I put my Echo RB-80 spreader at the curb today with a free sign on it, biggest piece of junk! Load it up with 40lbs of granular and it would just grind the gear box and was hard as hell to push. Going to Site One tomorrow to buy a Lesco. I will probably buy the 80lb model.


Northern Tool has the Spyker Ergo-Pro SPY80-1S for $458.

One of their mailed monthly coupons should reduce the price another $30.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > I put my Echo RB-80 spreader at the curb today with a free sign on it, biggest piece of junk! Load it up with 40lbs of granular and it would just grind the gear box and was hard as hell to push. Going to Site One tomorrow to buy a Lesco. I will probably buy the 80lb model.
> ...


Do you think the Spyker is as good as the Lesco, I was considering it too, just didn't know anyone who has one and thought it was a good buy.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > jimbeckel said:
> ...


I've never owned a Spyker. However, @Mightyquinn is a big fan of Spyker! Perhaps, he'll share his opinion? :search:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


I have a Spyker stainless spreader. It is the old 80 lb model that they don't make anymore. It is a tank. The gearbox is plastic, but the gears are metal and should last forever. I have replaced the plastic product gate and it was easy to get parts. I expect the new models are just as good.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

bernstem said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > jimbeckel said:
> ...


Thanks for the positive review, @TulsaFan thanks for suggesting other options. I'm considering the Spyker now as the local Site One is back ordered on the Lesco 80.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a Spyker, it's their older 120 lb SS model that I have had for well over 10 years now and have never had to do anything to it except clean it and lube it. I did have to replace the tires on it over the winter as one of them split open, probably just due to age but that's not really anything to do with the spreader itself.

I know all the rage right now is the Lesco spreaders but I don't think you can go wrong with any of the higher end offerings from Spyker or Earthway. I do like how the Spyker gate can be opened from 0-99 and it's a gate that will fully open and you are not messing with 3 holes in the bottom.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have a Spyker, it's their older 120 lb SS model that I have had for well over 10 years now and have never had to do anything to it except clean it and lube it. I did have to replace the tires on it over the winter as one of them split open, probably just due to age but that's not really anything to do with the spreader itself.
> 
> I know all the rage right now is the Lesco spreaders but I don't think you can go wrong with any of the higher end offerings from Spyker or Earthway. I do like how the Spyker gate can be opened from 0-99 and it's a gate that will fully open and you are not messing with 3 holes in the bottom.


Thanks for contributing to the discussion, just ordered the 80lb Spyker on Amazon, it is back ordered but I can wait. My old 40 dollar Scott's spreader was better than the high dollar Echo spreader


----------



## mc80 (9 mo ago)

markymark423 said:


> mc80 said:
> 
> 
> > Lowes has the #50 on sale for $179 right now. That's $200 cheaper than other places and $400 less than the #80
> ...


It was on clearance at my store but the app showed $299. might be store specific. I got one for $179


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I was going to go with the 80# Lesco, but couldn't stomach the current $600 price. I ended up with the 80# Spyker Ergo Pro and it's been fantastic so far.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

mc80 said:


> markymark423 said:
> 
> 
> > mc80 said:
> ...




Looks a little beat up and bent in a few places but $179


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> Thanks for contributing to the discussion, just ordered the 80lb Spyker on Amazon, it is back ordered but I can wait. My old 40 dollar Scott's spreader was better than the high dollar Echo spreader


This Putin inflation is ridiculous!  The SPY80-1S has already jumped to $522 on Northern Tool as well as Amazon. :shock:


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

The nice thing about the 80# Lesco is that it accepts the spreader-mate and the main reason I purchased it this spring. The 80# is a serious nice piece of kit. Yes it's expensive, but after getting it I can understand why one wouldn't need a new spreader for many years. As it's been mentioned, any professional spreader (spyker or Lesco) is going to be great.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

I caved and ordered one. The on/off feels kind of tight/stuck I am not sure if I did something wrong or is it supposed to feel this way?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> I caved and ordered one. The on/off feels kind of tight/stuck I am not sure if I did something wrong or is it supposed to feel this way?


There's ironically a thread here recently someone had issues with adjustment. He found it was pulled too tight almost to the point it surpassed the point of closed, and wouldn't close all the way.

I won't say mine is loose, but a quick flip and it's open and pull back closes it tight. The adjustment would be the two nuts on the shaft connected to the actuator.

That said, it's new, and new to you. Perhaps give it a try and see how the action is opening and closing before deviating from the manual for set up and adjustment.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

ReelWILawn said:


> The nice thing about the 80# Lesco is that it accepts the spreader-mate and the main reason I purchased it this spring. The 80# is a serious nice piece of kit. Yes it's expensive, but after getting it I can understand why one wouldn't need a new spreader for many years. As it's been mentioned, any professional spreader (spyker or Lesco) is going to be great.


I only bought the 80# because of the spreader mate. Just tonight I sprayed some stuff quickly, and I still like spreading fertilizer granular. The swap was next to nothing, and the throw and coverage on the Lesco is second to none. I have a small area and it's more than overkill, but it's such a smooth spreader and I know in 20 years I'll probably still be using it.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

FATC1TY said:


> SouthernTiftuf said:
> 
> 
> > I caved and ordered one. The on/off feels kind of tight/stuck I am not sure if I did something wrong or is it supposed to feel this way?
> ...


I loosened the screw towards the top where the handles are and that helped some. I apologize for my ignorance but what is the actuator? Are these 2 screws what you're referencing?


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> I only bought the 80# because of the spreader mate. Just tonight I sprayed some stuff quickly, and I still like spreading fertilizer granular. The swap was next to nothing, and the throw and coverage on the Lesco is second to none. I have a small area and it's more than overkill, but it's such a smooth spreader and I know in 20 years I'll probably still be using it.


Absolutely. the combination of being able to use the 80# as carrier for the spreader mate or as an excellent spreader was my reason for going that route too. I have just started to play around with the spreader mate and I am looking forward to using the spreader in both modes this year.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > SouthernTiftuf said:
> ...


No, it's the screws on the threaded rod.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I had the 80. Its great, it will last a lifetime. I went with the JD branded Lesco 50. It's painted, but smaller and easier to store.. If I had room, I would have kept the 80.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Spread fertilizer for the first time yesterday with the lesco 80 lb. 100% worth it, so easy and quick to use.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> Spread fertilizer for the first time yesterday with the lesco 80 lb. 100% worth it, so easy and quick to use.


It is one of the few tools that I own that it is a pleasure to use. It makes the work very easy.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Theycallmemrr said:


> SouthernTiftuf said:
> 
> 
> > Spread fertilizer for the first time yesterday with the lesco 80 lb. 100% worth it, so easy and quick to use.
> ...


Yeah that's how I felt. Made it really enjoyable. Makes me want a spreader mate for spraying but we'll have to wait on that one.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > SouthernTiftuf said:
> ...


It's a game changer. You'll be over the moon with any and all applications.


----------

